# Pool cue parts



## aggromere (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been ordering materials from a pool cue parts company for a while now and just order some more stuff. These strips of dyed wood are called veneers. They are used to put color around the points of a four point cue, but they work just dandy for pens.

Laying on top of them is a cigar pen made from maple shaft wood (from the pool cue place) with segments of purple heart (from the pool cue place) bordered by pieces of orange veneer.

I thought it turned out pretty well and thought I would share it. I haven't posted pics in a long time and have more to post, but gotta get the hang of it first.

Oh, the company i get them from is www.cuecomponents.com.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 23, 2010)

Peter I will use this posting of the pen to say all the pens you have just shown are all well done and am sure will be well received. Also thanks for the link for the veneers. Thanks for showing.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice, Thanks for showing .


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 23, 2010)

The pen is very sharp. Joe Barringer is a great guy to work with. This guy has a real love for cuemaking. I've been to his shop 3 or 4 times. Most cuemakers get a lot from him as well as Chris Hightower.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea I looked into making cues and looked at Chris' lathes and such.  But I thought It would be too hard.  A buddy of mine that makes cues suggested pen turning and if I excelled, he said he would teach me how to make cues.  I love making pens and have been trying to make a pen that looks like a pool cue for a year now.  You a pool player Ernie?


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 23, 2010)

Peter, unfortunately I'm a pool player. I teetered on making a living doing it. Went on the road for 8 months then got hit with all my kidney issues. That was the end of that. I have 2 good friends that play pro. One of them is down by you in Atlanta. The other one is from Germany.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet.  I lived in Chicago for a long time and used to frequent the Billiard Cafe.  Jeff Carter and Billy Incardona were always there.  I got to know Joe Gold pretty good and before I left Chicago he made me a cognecenti pool cue.  I ran with a player named Jamie Ferrell.  He's a red headed guy and can really play.  I grew up in a pool room and am a pool junkie, though I don't play much anymore, never could get over the hump to being an A player.  I played an exhibition match with Mike Sigel once and broke and ran out 9 ball on him.  Lol.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 23, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Sweet. I lived in Chicago for a long time and used to frequent the Billiard Cafe. Jeff Carter and Billy Incardona were always there. I got to know Joe Gold pretty good and before I left Chicago he made me a cognecenti pool cue. I ran with a player named Jamie Ferrell. He's a red headed guy and can really play. I grew up in a pool room and am a pool junkie, though I don't play much anymore, never could get over the hump to being an A player. I played an exhibition match with Mike Sigel once and broke and ran out 9 ball on him. Lol.


 

Peter, now you got me going. I know Billy, Jeff, and Joe as well. Billy is one tough one hole player. I play with a Chad Carter cue. He's a former pool player from Paducah KY. Jamie Ferrell owns a pool room in Louisiana. I've gambled with him a few times playing bank at the DCC. He's like a spark plug. Has a lot of fire power. As for Sigel I ran 137 and out on him at Grady's legends of one pocket and straight pool tournament back in 2000. Then Fabio Petroni put a 150 and out on me. After I was up 79-0. I've played in Chicago a ton, as I lived there for 4 years. They got some pretty sporty players there. I've gambled with Piggy Banks (Glenn Rogers) and Neil Jacobs, both playing short rack bank. Tried playing Jett and Freddy the Beard but couldn't agree on the game. 

Dang, we got to get together and just tell pool story's. I know you gotta know who Truman Hogue is. We play atleast 4 days a week playing bank. He still knocks em in like their hangers. I truly know a lot of pool players, and have played a lot of them. Mainly from the road and the DCC.


----------



## wizard (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful pen! Neat idea!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful pen.  Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool Ernie.  I think Piggy has passed away, but he sure could bank.  How did you play him.  I never was much of a bank pool player.  I bet Piggy could have played me 12 to 3 or something and beat me like a drum.

I used to be the money man with Jamie and we had some bank pool run ins with Piggy, though I don't remember how they turned out.

they had a big tournament in Chicago back in the early or mid 90's and guys from all over the world were there.  It was the first time any of us saw Francisco bustamante.  Saw him one nite spot CJ Wiley(i think that is his name, from Dallas) the last two for 10 grand race to 10.  Broke and ran out 10 racks.  He had tried to get Buddy Hall to play but he declined and from the look on Buddy's face you could tell he was glad he wasn't playing.  It was probably the best in person pool i've ever seen.

Yea, we should start a pool players pen turning group, lol.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 24, 2010)

Piggy's still alive and well. He's in his mid 50's. CJ Wiley taught me one of the most important things I ever learned about pool, how to widen the pocket. We still laugh about that today. Is an unknown secret that most people don't know. He's really big into martial arts and still plays jam up pool.

As for Bustamante, I was on the road with Johnny Archer. Him and Francisco played a race to 16-9 ball for $25,000. Archer won the lag, then proceeded to break and run 16 racks. Francisco payed Johnny, then said flip it up. Was truly unbelievable. They ended up even after 19 hours.

That's a totally different life than anyone could ever imagine. I just wish there was more money in pool. It's probably the only proffesional sport where the winner of a tournament doesn't even break even. Unless it's a WPC event. Most tourny's pay like $800-$1000 for first. Man I could tell story's for weeks on pool.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, tomorrow im gonna scan some cool pool photos I have of the olden days and post them up for you.


----------



## Seer (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish we had gotten together Peter when you were here.  I'm not an A player high B or so but my greatest pool story is playing against the Black Widow (Jeanette Lee) and she beat me like a red headed step child, a very good looking woman and uses it to her advantage trust me but she beat me easily.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 24, 2010)

I've played Jeanette twice. Both times were bar box 9 ball race to 11 even. We played for around 8-10 hours. I was 2 sets winner. Then I played her husband George Breedlove. We played 10 ball on the big table. Spot was I got the last 2. He was 3 set winner. George is well known for playing 1 handed bank for big money. 

I have tons of pics on cd. Will have to did them out and see how many people you recognize.

Hey Seer, how far are you from Phoenix? Koby's is one tough pool room. Last I heard Scott Frost was still house pro there. In my opinion he's the best one pocket player that plays these days. He's also got tons of heart and gamble in him.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

How weird is this??

I was reading this thread while the news was on the radio in the background and Alex 'Hurricane' Higgins died today.


----------



## Seer (Jul 24, 2010)

Koby's Have to look that one up. Thanks for the tip I live in Phoenix on the north end.

I played one pocket one time and beat the house pro for a sawbuck he was pissed lol but I had his twenty and they never let him live it down which was even funnier.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually might be spelled KOLBY'S. There's another guy in Phoenix to stay away from. His name is Jimmy Mendosa. He's an awesome guy, he stayed with me for 2 weeks last year during the Qlympics. Guy plays very good, but you wouldn't know just looking at him.

Skiprat, I'm saddened to hear pool has lost another champion. I'm not into snooker, as no one plays it in the states, but I knew of him from my German friends. It also makes me mad that another player died broke. Seems like a lot of champions end up this way. This was in an article I just read about Alex.


The 61-year-old former champion was living in poverty and his only income came from accepting paid challenges from amateur players in the pubs and clubs around his native south Belfast.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter that's a great segmenting job, and thanks for the link on the veneers I hate paying the prices I pay now.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea .60 cents each is pretty good.  I probably used 1/2 one on that pen.  I bought some of the final finish and got 18 oz for around $18.00 and I think it is the same stuff as novus II or appears to be.  So a lot cheaper.   The wood is cheaper too.  The purple heart shaft wood makes great pens.  You can get about 6 or 7 from each one.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 25, 2010)

Min buy on the inlay stuff is 45.00. Im not looking for that much any smaller dealers around?


----------



## aggromere (Jul 25, 2010)

not that i know of.  That must be a total minimum order or something, i've never had a problem.  Check out the shaft blanks the maple and the purple heart to add to your order or email them and tell them you are a pen maker and can you buy just some veneer if it less than the minimum order.  They are pretty nice.

I don't really know of a smaller dealer.   Next time i'm gonna order from them I will do a post and see if anyone wants some veneers.  Not sure how you would mail them, probably cut them in half and put them in an envelope.  They are very thin


----------

